# Einfacher, light-weight RSS Reader gesucht



## Duddle (13. Dezember 2005)

Hey!

 Ich bin jetzt seit 2 geschlagenen Tagen auf der Suche nach einem gescheiten RSS-Reader, der meine Anforderungen erfüllt und bin trotz riesiger Programmauswahl noch nicht über den Richtigen gestolpert.

 Daher wende ich mich an euch mit folgenden Kriterien / mit dem gewünschten Verhaltensmuster des Readers / Aggregators oder wie man es auch nennt:

 - möglichst klein und unauffällig (ein Tray-Icon als Angriffspunkt reicht mir voooollkommen)
 - ein automatischer Update aller X Minuten
 - ein Popup und/oder Sound bei neuen Einträgen, die ich alle mit einem Klick in meinem Standardbrowser auf deren Seiten anzeigen lasse, heisst keine Eigeninterpretation des Textes oder sonstige Vorschau... einfach dem Link zum Eintrag folgen
 - wenn mgl. kein Extrafenster, in das ich nochmal rein muss
 - kein riesiges, floatendes Fenster (oder Widget, Klip... wie sie alle genannt werden...)
 - Windows oder Cross-Plattform
 - Freeware/Open-Source

 Es muss ja nichtmal der Inhalt des neuen Eintrags runtergeladen werden, die Headline reicht mir aus.


 Was ich nicht brauche:

 - Filter
 - Gruppierung von Newsfeeds
 - extra viele Vorschaufenster oder Popups


 Bis jetzt habe ich immer SAGE verwendet. Das hat aber kein Auto-Update und ist für meine Begriffe zu langsam, ausserdem muss ich jeden einzelnen neuen Eintrag gesondert anklicken. Bei meinen jetzigen 10 Feeds geht das ja noch halbwegs, nur merke ich ja selbst wie es immer weiter wächst.
 Diese ganzen Programme die ich bis jetzt ausgetestet hab sind einfach viel zu überladen mit (sicherlich für andere User tollen) Features und laufen nicht so ruhig im Hintergrund wie ich es gerne hätte.

 Hat jemand einen Tipp parat?


 Danke im Voraus,

 Duddle


----------

